# Isomac Zaffiro v Fracino Cherub?



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Anyone here got a Zaffiro? How does it compare with the Cherub?

They are both around the 700 quid mark. Both have quasi E61 groups.

In favour of the Cherub? It's made in Birmingham.

Against the Cherub? It's made in Birmingham.

The Isomac certainly looks a lot better - but which makes the better coffee?

(Mainly an espresso drinker with cappucino drinking friends)


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

This review is very interesting about the Zaffiro

http://coffeegeek.com/proreviews/detailed/isomaczaffiro

I think once you understand how to use the E61 (and that is the only reason for buying the zaffiro) then it is your gateway to espresso heaven.

I saw someone in the US retrofitted a PID to his Zaffiro and made a custom case for it (think it was on coffee geek forums) but that certainly must be the best prosumer machine under £1k.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

If I am correct, the Zaffiro is a single boiler dual use machine where as the Cherub is a Heat eXchanger machine. As Fatboy says, the Zaffiro is basically the same boiler configuration as a Gaggia Classic or Rancillio Silvia but with a slightly larger boiler and an E61 style group head. The Cherub, is a heat exchanger design and so can steam milk and brew coffee simultaneously. If you drink only espresso then you will probably not notice much difference between the machines, but if you have milk based drinks then the Cherub is better suited.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

jimbow said:


> As Fatboy says, the Zaffiro is basically the same boiler configuration as a Gaggia Classic or Rancillio Silvia but with a slightly larger boiler and an E61 style group head. The Cherub, is a heat exchanger design and so can steam milk and brew coffee simultaneously. If you drink only espresso then you will probably not notice much difference between the machines, but if you have milk based drinks then the Cherub is better suited.


OK. I had the impression that the Cherub had an E61 group - but I guess it is just an E61 style group - is that correct?

Any Zaffiro owners around here?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, the Cherub's group is a copy of Faema's original, patented E61 design and uses the same thermosyphon to heat the group head but unlike Faema's E61 it is switch operated rather than by a little lever so it is not possible to control pre-infusion. In reality, a large number of the E61 groups and group heads out there are in fact copies of the Faema design. Some include just the group head (with thermosyphon) and others include the "leva" control (allowing control of pre-infusion).


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

jimbow said:


> Yes, the Cherub's group is a copy of Faema's original E61 design and uses the same thermosyphon to heat the group head but unlike the E61 is switch operated rather than by a little lever so it is not possible to control pre-infusion.


 Thank you - and is it the same group head in the Fracino Piccino?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Whilst it fits the same portafilter, I do not believe the Piccino has a thermosyphon within its group so, like many other domestic machines, is passively heated by its proximity to the boiler.


----------

